# The lamasil treatment



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys it has been suggested to me that cythrid can be treated with lamasil foot spray. The method involves mixing 1ml of lamasil with 220ml of amphibian safe, luke warm water and bathing the frog for 5 minuets each day for 10 days.

Has anyone had any experience with this method?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I would like to know more about this too. I was thinking of treating some WC/FR frogs just in case and would be easier/cheaper than having them tested. I had heard there was a 20% fail rate on the tests.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Lamisil Treament for Chytridiomycosis in African Dwarf Frogs
Tree Frogs - Chytrid fungus / lamisil treatments
Quick ADF Chytrid treatment links (Lamisil AT or Benzalkonium Chloride) - African Dwarf Frogs - Flippers - Flippers 'n' Fins - Message Board - Yuku


----------



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> I would like to know more about this too. I was thinking of treating some WC/FR frogs just in case and would be easier/cheaper than having them tested. I had heard there was a 20% fail rate on the tests.


This is definitely recommended for WC frogs. Although I'm not sure how sensitive darts are when being handled and soaked everyday, but I've treated all of my fat frogs for CF.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never believed that shotgun treatments are easier or better. This is a very stressful process for the frogs and it has been suggested that many of the frogs that die during treatment die FROM the treatment, not chytrid itself.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Just a thought, but perhaps the products for humans, since they are in a spray or cream, might have carrier agents or emulsifiers etc. that could have an adverse effect on the frogs. 

Can a vet prescribe a clotrimatizole solution that would be readily mixed, and not have those carriers/emulsifiers/propellants, etc.???

What about other antifungals? My husband had toe surgery, and podiatrist gave him oxiconazole. That works much better than clotrimatizole IMO, so perhaps another antifungal could be of interest.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you seen this?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/31507-leuc-chytrid.html


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

JoshK said:


> it has been suggested that many of the frogs that die during treatment die FROM the treatment


I've heard and experienced that with dewormers, but never heard that about the lamasil treatment. Do you have any references?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Corpus Callosum said:


> I've heard and experienced that with dewormers, but never heard that about the lamasil treatment. Do you have any references?


 Sure, but you'll have to hunt them down yourself @ TheFrog. I also lost a GTF and 2 RETFs when I treated all my frogs for my own peace of mind (the ONLY reason people would do treatments without a professional diagnosis). The frogs were fine until treatment, the GTF died during treatment and the Red Eyes a couple days later. Granted, the RETFs were very young, and the GTF could have been older but I can only imagine the stress it would put on newly imported WC frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Josh,
frogs shoudl only be treated if they have an issue, is like if my dad is prescribed a medication and i start taking the same thing as a precaution and something goes wrong with me, its not the medications fault, but my own.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Julio said:


> Josh,
> frogs shoudl only be treated if they have an issue, is like if my dad is prescribed a medication and i start taking the same thing as a precaution and something goes wrong with me, its not the medications fault, but my own.


 
Julio, thats EXACTLY my point.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i have used the lamisil treatment many times. I have used it on froglets, darts that turned out not to be infected with chytrid but treated before test results came in as there was a six week wait for results at Pices Molecular(me and my vet had no idea why a pair of darts had toes sticking together and it turned out to be vit A deficiency, yet he thought it best to treat anyhow as he saw it harmless) , froglets, various species of tree frogs, and solomon isle leaf frogs( these were froglets at the time), and fire belly toads and have never lost one frog during or after treatment. I don't think there is any evidence to suggest on TTTF that Lamisil can for fact kill a frog. 

What i have seen is already ill frogs probably ill from other reasons as people tend to jump to the worse conclusions(chytrid); when in fact the frogs were probably sick from something else. For example red leg, mycobacteriosis, ranavirus, bacterial infections, bloat, etc and what not . Just my honest opinion.

Kristy


----------

